# maggie



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

hi heres some pics of her showing off her new sherlock holmes styled coat lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

lol....great pics. Loving the outfit


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Great pics i love the coat, beautiful dog.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

she looks lovely in her coat


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks she gave it a good breaking into today  went through all the mud she could find  good job shes at the groomers saturday


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww she does look Lovely, love the 1st one with her hood up


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

thats a strange pic because she looks flat lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahaha them picture made me smile, bless, very cute,


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

oh my what abeatiful yong lady  love the pics x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Great pictures, she is beautifull..i would love another gsd.*


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks for the lovely comments   janice theres allways time for another


----------

